# NPC Locations



## Juebar (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo !

Ich wäre dafür, bei den NPC-Datenbanken die Position beizufügen, die man im game mit
dem Befehl ;loc erhält.

Wäre so einfacher oder ?

Gruß
Juergen


----------



## Myronn (9. Mai 2007)

Stimmen die Daten denn überein mit der Map?


----------



## Juebar (9. Mai 2007)

Die Werte, die angezeigt werden sind z.b. 48,2S 32,1W.

Also sinds andere, als in unserer Map. Der Punkt ist aber, dass sich die o.a. Koordinaten im Game schneller nachvollziehen lassen - denke ich mal.


----------



## Balisk (13. Mai 2007)

Würde theoretisch gehen, kommt vllt noch aber bringt im Grunde nicht da die Koordinaten nirgends angezeigt werden und was bringt es einem durchgehen ;loc einzugeben um einen NPC zu finden


----------

